# Put Uber miles report in with mailed tax



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I have to mail in my tax. 
My printed Uber tax form with online miles very closely resembles my claimed and logged miles. I show almost break-even after all deductions
Should I slip it in or not? 
Can it reduce the chances of an audit? 
Any reason not to?


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Not.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

percy_ardmore said:


> Not.


Reason?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Save the form in your records to help support your claim of business mileage in the event of an audit. Do not send it in with your tax return, which is scanned into the IRS system. It’s not an official IRS form, so it would probably cause your return to be set aside for further scrutiny. :whistling:


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

People still mail their taxes in?

Personally, I always go with never divulge more information than is being asked for. You never know when that "little extra" gets some ******s attention and then they start looking for "something". You aren't self incriminating in this case, but if they don't ask don't tell. I agree with @Older Chauffeur on this one.

Now, if you get audited, I have had accountants and tax lawyers give the advice to give them so much information they are inundated with data. So save everything in the unlikely event you get audited.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Agreed. Only send what is necessary, but save any additional information in the event of an audit.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> People still mail their tax


Topsy-turby tax said I needed to fix a few stock sales before filling electronic, but it would not let me. 
Two screens were coming up at the same time. One over the other, and you could not do anything. 
I called and their cpa and he saw what I saw. He said everything looks good. Try again in few days. If you see the same thing mail it


----------



## MUber26 (Oct 23, 2020)

IRS sent me an audit notice for 2018, drive for Uber in Texas and made 34k, drove 43k miles according to online miles and minus $11k Uber fees that Uber did not include on the 1099.
IRS rejected my mileage and Uber fees deductions and they proposes $8900 in tax plus penalties. 
My CPA is responding to the audit by including detailed print out for 1800 rides which is 1800 print out because she said they do not accept the monthly or yearly summary on my Uber acoount.
In 2018 I did not use the miles app but in 2019 I started using Stride to log my miles.
I think there is a loophole for the required documents to show as proof of miles and the IRS is using it to audit the poor working people. 
I made $23k after Uber fees, IRS wants $10k.
how is this fair? And I have to pay a $1000 to my CPA and her staff to help me.... My CPA thinks that they may accept the print outs or they may not.

If anyone went through the same thing please respond kindly, thanks 🙏


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MUber26 said:


> IRS sent me an audit notice for 2018, drive for Uber in Texas and made 34k, drove 43k miles according to online miles and minus $11k Uber fees that Uber did not include on the 1099.
> IRS rejected my mileage and Uber fees deductions and they proposes $8900 in tax plus penalties.
> My CPA is responding to the audit by including detailed print out for 1800 rides which is 1800 print out because she said they do not accept the monthly or yearly summary on my Uber acoount.
> In 2018 I did not use the miles app but in 2019 I started using Stride to log my miles.
> ...


I am going to do you a HUGE favor. This is something your CPA should have a handle on but you can pass this information along to her in your reply to the IRS.

Time and time again it's been said on this forum that you need to keep a mileage log and not rely on Uber to give you the info. The mileage summary that Uber sends is NOT IRS compliant for mileage documentation.

*HOWEVER, there is a tax court case that MAY be used to at least argue precedent. * A case was decided where most of an Uber drivers deductions for expenses were thrown out as there was no sufficient documentation to justify the expenses he wrote off. However, the court in this case ALLOWED the portion of the drivers mileage expense that was included in Uber's records.


UberTaxPro said:


> https://www.ustaxcourt.gov/ustcinop/opinionviewer.aspx?ID=11787


This is a link to the court case as provided by @UberTaxPro. Perhaps you should have him do your taxes instead of the CPA you're giving $1000 dollars to. Give it to your CPA and she can at least cite it as tax court precedent in your response to the mileage disallowed. Not guaranteed but it's the best shot you got!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The problem is that you only made $34,000 on 43,000 miles.

Yesterday i had $1.50 in revenue to every mile I drove. Your at WAY less than that. But i believe you because i know how shit ubers numbers are.

They don't believe your massive deductions relative to what uber is reporting as your "pay"


----------



## MUber26 (Oct 23, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I am going to do you a HUGE favor. This is something your CPA should have a handle on but you can pass this information along to her in your reply to the IRS.
> 
> Time and time again it's been said on this forum that you need to keep a mileage log and not rely on Uber to give you the info. The mileage summary that Uber sends is NOT IRS compliant for mileage documentation.
> 
> ...


Thanks &#128591;


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The problem is that you only made $34,000 on 43,000 miles.


Absolutely Agree. As soon as I read what OP stated, I saw it. It should be very closed to $1 per mile ( a little more or less ). $34,000 for 43,000 miles, Here is the RED FLAG, OP minus 11K for deductions. So, OP got caught.
I did warn drivers in this forum before that not to forget there are many drivers claiming Tax from same area. IRS can generate assumption of income per miles very easily. Same work nature but different outcome in huge number will not be okay. Now, USA needs more money ( more than ever ) to cover for the money it has been giving out as stimulus checks, EDD and food stamps supports.
There might be another reason as well. OP would surely apply for PUA. OP's income in PUA application Vs OP's income stated in IRS? OP's income $ per miles for 2019 Vs OP's income $ per mile for 2018.


----------



## CarinaMileageWise (Nov 5, 2020)

MUber26 said:


> IRS sent me an audit notice for 2018, drive for Uber in Texas and made 34k, drove 43k miles according to online miles and minus $11k Uber fees that Uber did not include on the 1099.
> IRS rejected my mileage and Uber fees deductions and they proposes $8900 in tax plus penalties.
> My CPA is responding to the audit by including detailed print out for 1800 rides which is 1800 print out because she said they do not accept the monthly or yearly summary on my Uber acoount.
> In 2018 I did not use the miles app but in 2019 I started using Stride to log my miles.
> ...


It is very important to have the proper documentation to support your claim.

We have clients going through audits right now, there was no mileage log submitted with their claims.

Make sure the substantiating documents are in accordance with what the IRS requires. Make sure they are IRS proof.

For future reference, I can recommend finding an App or a Software that helps you keep your records tidy, throughout the year, so you do not have to go through the hassle of being audited.
Recovering past mileage is not an easy task.

Hope your CPA is able to help you and the audit goes well!


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

I usually make about $1 for every 1.5 mile I drive. It’s very reasonable. In 2018 I made $38,000 and drove 54,000 miles. This includes trips to gas stations and out of dangerous areas.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wallae said:


> I have to mail in my tax.
> My printed Uber tax form with online miles very closely resembles my claimed and logged miles. I show almost break-even after all deductions
> Should I slip it in or not?
> Can it reduce the chances of an audit?
> Any reason not to?


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

MUber26 said:


> IRS sent me an audit notice for 2018, drive for Uber in Texas and made 34k, drove 43k miles according to online miles and minus $11k Uber fees that Uber did not include on the 1099.
> IRS rejected my mileage and Uber fees deductions and they proposes $8900 in tax plus penalties.
> My CPA is responding to the audit by including detailed print out for 1800 rides which is 1800 print out because she said they do not accept the monthly or yearly summary on my Uber acoount.
> In 2018 I did not use the miles app but in 2019 I started using Stride to log my miles.
> ...


Did you write your miles in round numbers? That is a HUGE red flag.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

pateacher1326 said:


> I usually make about $1 for every 1.5 mile I drive. It's very reasonable. In 2018 I made $38,000 and drove 54,000 miles. This includes trips to gas stations and out of dangerous areas.


Mileage for trips to gas stations can only be written off percentage wise to the amount you use your car for personnel and business use. Same with miles to repair shops, car washes, and auto maintenance shops. If the car is used 60% of the miles for ride share and 40% for personnel use through out the year that is the percentage of those miles you can claim.


----------

